
DataStax reconnects with Apache Cassandra - PeterCorless
https://www.zdnet.com/article/datastax-reconnects-with-apache-cassandra/
======
PeterCorless
"Postscript: Comments in the Twitter sphere after this post was published
indicate that time has not yet healed all in the Apache Cassandra community.
The community now has a choice -- compete against itself or direct its energy
toward building a common platform that stands up in a landscape with powerful
competition from cloud platform providers. It's a strategic choice that will
impact the long-term viability of the Cassandra platform." — Ouch!

One axis is the FOSS folks using Cassandra, and the proprietary folks using
DSE. Another axis is running it on-prem, in hybrid environments, on public
cloud, or on managed cloud services.

Beyond that, not mentioned in the article, is a third axis: choice to run on
Cassandra API-compliant options.

This includes the re-written-from-the-ground-up-in-C++ Scylla, which is API
compliant to Cassandra. (Disclosure: I work at ScyllaDB).

But there are also cloud offerings like CosmosDB, which allows you to make CQL
queries.

Competition is natural in the world. But there is healthy, lively and fair
competition which results in advancements for all, and, on the other hand,
forms of competition which are acrimonious, toxic, noxious. That only results
in a lose-lose for all.

I, for one, hope to see more cooperation in the true spirit of open source.
"Coopertition" as some deem it, where you both compete and cooperate in
tandem.

